# Best semi auto Waterfowl gun under $1K?



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking to purchase a new semi auto Waterfowl gun, with $1K spend cap. What would you choose based on functional design and mechanical reliability? I’ll take the top 2-3 and test fit at a LGS.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I know a couple guys with the Berettas, flawless, even with target loads.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My Browning Maxus Stalker has been flawless. Shop around. When on sale they are right at $1000


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Few buddies and myself have given the Remington V3 A fair chance and we are very impressed. 

Remington left a bad taste is a lot of peoples mouth but I think they're on a great upswing. 

They always fit me very well and that is what it will come down to, try a few. Put a coat on a shoulder some more. It's gotta feel right however practice makes perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There’s a reason Remington has filed for Bankruptcy.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Lots of great companies have filed for bankruptcy. 

Take or leave my opinion. I like the gun and I bought it because I was so successful with my versamax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They most certainly have gotten better but they spent too many years producing crap and have gotten their butts spanked by other companies.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

What ever fits you the best. Don't forget to look at the Weatherby semi's. Don't be limited to those you listed.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Beretta a300 or Remington v3 + a bunch of target loads would be my choice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Lots of good used double barrels for that price, those are semi-automatic


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Not everyone can shoot a double. It does not allow for a third shot and they tend to have more recoil than a semi.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Urriah said:


> Lots of good used double barrels for that price, those are semi-automatic


You ever shot a triple with a double?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I have shot a double with one shot, does that count?


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have shot a double with one shot, does that count?


Is possible I've done the same! I just want to meet the guy that got 3 with a double barrel because that is cool. 

Or 2 doubles with 2 shots...... that's the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

AaronJohn said:


> Is possible I've done the same! I just want to meet the guy that got 3 with a double barrel because that is cool.
> 
> Or 2 doubles with 2 shots...... that's the day
> 
> ...



It would be! I have never yet met that person who has shot a triple with a double barrel.


----------



## cynergy3.5 (Aug 6, 2010)

bpskibum said:


> Looking to purchase a new semi auto Waterfowl gun, with $1K spend cap. What would you choose based on functional design and mechanical reliability? I’ll take the top 2-3 and test fit at a LGS.


beretta A350 hands down...made in usa...999.00 everywhere....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> It would be! I have never yet met that person who has shot a triple with a double barrel.


I got a triple with two shots in a double barrel back in 1978, But they were grouse and I was using what I had, a 12 ga Fox.......


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't be afraid to go used. Do some research to know the known defects for each model and what it would cost to fix it if that should arise. I've got guns with 30 years of duck hunting on them and they still go boom every time I pull the trigger.

I shot three ringers with one shot once on a scull hunt. In a kayak. In huge chop. One was crippled. While that sounds cool, trying to find three ringers in chop in a kayak wasn't much fun.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> Few buddies and myself have given the Remington V3 A fair chance and we are very impressed.
> 
> Remington left a bad taste is a lot of peoples mouth but I think they're on a great upswing.
> 
> ...


How'd i know i was gonna find you in here... lol


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Browning maxus in camo bought used for $900. Beretta A300 camo new $600. Wife loves her Rem 1187 in 20ga. Bought new in 2004 for $600. Never any issues with any of them. Steve


----------

